# car pulls to the left under braking



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

It only does this when making 'brisk' stops. The steering wheel tugs to the left and the car 'squirms'. It almost feels like the left tire is stopping stronger than the right.
It doesn't do it under light braking, not when slamming on the brakes either, this is just brisk stopping.
Tires? Alignment? Suspension? All of the above?

Seth


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

could be the pads....


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

exact same thing happened to me... when I had my 18s having about a finger gap from the bottom of the strut where the spring sits.

going back to stock the problem went away, if I recall you recently put new wheels on your car, perhaps thats the problem.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

possible rotors too ? i say check your alignment and pad and rotors see if they are ok


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sethwas said:


> It doesn't do it under light braking, not when slamming on the brakes either, this is just brisk stopping.


I had a similar problem earlier this year. The problem gradually got worse and braking became more and more unstable (pulling more to the left) until a week later the left front caliper seized up. Turned out a crack had formed on the caliper piston boot and some debris had gotten in there, so the caliper piston wasn't retracting all the way.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So I may have to re-build the caliper on the left side?
Hmm...this looks like a job for the dealer since no one seems to know any nissan shops locally. (but I know two honda shops)

Seth


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sethwas said:


> So I may have to re-build the caliper on the left side?
> Hmm...this looks like a job for the dealer since no one seems to know any nissan shops locally. (but I know two honda shops)
> 
> Seth


I would look at the things that everyone else suggested first. They're much easier to diagnose than semi-seizing brake calipers.

If you find out that your problems really are being caused by a semi-seized caliper, you can get a remanufacturered caliper from your local auto parts store and install it yourself. It will be quicker than taking it to the dealer, and will probably be cheaper too (if you bring the seized caliper back to the store and get your core charge back).


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Right,
That would be a last resort. Personally I'm thinking it has something to do with what happens when the weight shifts and the car squats. It's like the rear wants to come around.

Seth


----------

